# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Full Product Design

## xmen

Για full product design (σχεδιασμός pcb, ανάπτυξη firmware και εφαρμογών, σχεδιασμός κουτιού και μηχανικών εξαρτημάτων, παραγωγή, κτλ) ποιες εταιρείες προτείνετε;  

Στην Ελλάδα ή και στο εξωτερικό.

----------

